# Is There A Tomorrow? [video]



## Preppercell (Oct 28, 2015)

This video sends a pretty powerful message about how far gone our society is. It's a little long winded but I highly recommend watching it through to the end.

Is There A Tomorrow? [Video] | TheSurvivalist


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, there is a tomorrow, but you and me, we ain't gonna like it very much. Anything is possible, now that generations have been raised, as no more than beasts of prey.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Preppercell said:


> This video sends a pretty powerful message about how far gone our society is. It's a little long winded but I highly recommend watching it through to the end.
> 
> Is There A Tomorrow? [Video] | TheSurvivalist


No time for a long winded video, but time to read your analysis of it on your blog.

I agree; economies centered around the community is best, but the only way to get there, now, is for the global economy to come crashing down and the large, powerful governments to all lose their ability to reach out and kill.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Answer to problem: The United States closes its borders completely and it is strictly enforced ( if you are adding value to our nation then welcome: such as brilliant scientists), no trade of U.S energy sources with any country not allied with the U.S and trusted longterm, no trade of water or food with neutral/ not allied nations, improve technology and control population rates. Reduction of population does not translate into a weakness. There is no reason to have 10 babies...sterilize yourself if you have 10 babies. 

DO NOT GIVE poopooheads in foreign countries precious commodities in ANY form such as WEAPONS.


----------



## Preppercell (Oct 28, 2015)

Denton said:


> No time for a long winded video, but time to read your analysis of it on your blog.
> 
> I agree; economies centered around the community is best, but the only way to get there, now, is for the global economy to come crashing down and the large, powerful governments to all lose their ability to reach out and kill.


I'm glad you liked my synopsis, I did my best but when you get a moment, check out the video, it does a better job then I ever could explaining the mess we are in.


----------



## Axeman (Sep 30, 2015)

I watched the video....and all I could think of at the end of it was.....
_so long,so long,so long...and thanks for all the fish!!_ :cheerful:


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Isn't this just another version of your other thread?

Sorry, but if you are so pessimistic about the future, do you have a course of action that might start to get tings back on track?


----------

